# Batson Immortal RX8 IMMP70ML - Classic Build



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I finally had a chance to build myself a rod for once. I used the Batson Immortal IMMP70ML cut down to 6'6" and paired the rod up with some Fuji "K" series torzites. I custom turned the grips out of birch bark for a classic look. I paired the rod up with an Okuma Helios Air reel.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What a Caddilac! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Sharp, sharp, sharp....Oh, did I say it's sharp!


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

*I want two just like that*

That is the best looking I have seen... I would like to buy a pair exactly like that.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!!! One of my favorite blanks for tails! That's a work of art. You should call it the la-tee-da!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

dbarham said:


> What a Caddilac!


Thanks!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

alldaylong said:


> Sharp, sharp, sharp....Oh, did I say it's sharp!


Ha! Thanks Arthur! She'll be in the booth with us next month. Hopefully it'll help generate some traffic our way!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

molddaddy said:


> That is the best looking I have seen... I would like to buy a pair exactly like that.


Thank you very much for the compliments! I'm sure if I told you how much it would cost you, you might think twice about whether you want 1 or none, lol! If you're truly serious, PM me and I'll let you know how much it would cost.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

colbyntx said:


> Very nice!!! One of my favorite blanks for tails! That's a work of art. You should call it the la-tee-da!


Lol! Thanks Colby.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Luv it!! Nicely done Armando!!


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

2400tman said:


> Luv it!! Nicely done Armando!!


Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

BigWill said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Will.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sweet looking build .


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great work, good pics as always. Awesome color combos and killer grip. What else can be said.....SWEET.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Speckled said:


> Very sweet looking build .


Thanks!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> Great work, good pics as always. Awesome color combos and killer grip. What else can be said.....SWEET.


Ha! Thanks, it was a labor of love on this one. I've had it planned out for several months before I finally got around to building it. I'm glad I finally did though!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful work, Armando! Were the birch bark grips a little labor intensive?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Goags said:


> Beautiful work, Armando! Were the birch bark grips a little labor intensive?


Thanks Jerry! These weren't but the next two sets I'm making sure were. The bark was rolled on itself and had dried. I had to boil it to get it to unroll and then put it in a press for a few days to lay flat. After, I cut the rings and cleaned them (pulling layers of the bark off) before they were ready for use. I have a new appreciation for being able to buy them ready made, lol!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Thanks Jerry! These weren't but the next two sets I'm making sure were. The bark was rolled on itself and had dried. I had to boil it to get it to unroll and then put it in a press for a few days to lay flat. After, I cut the rings and cleaned them (pulling layers of the bark off) before they were ready for use. I have a new appreciation for being able to buy them ready made, lol!


I HEAR ya loud and clear. They DO make awesome grips! Never tried the ready made.


----------

